# Is Rory Going to be a Yapper?



## Sandirella (Dec 7, 2010)

I promised my husband before he agreed to my getting Rory (he is a big dog fan) that little dogs only became yappers if you spoiled them rotten...as in small dog syndrome.

However, I have had Rory for a 1 1/2 weeks now and she yaps. She is a yapper and a wiggler. Oh my gosh. Adorable but oh my gosh. She yaps at night if she needs to go to the bathroom. She yaps if I go to the bathroom. She yaps when she is attacking the golden retriever. She yaps if she is left alone in her play yard.

Maybe I'm worrying too much too soon. I just don't want this to become an ingrained habit. Any suggestions? She is 12 weeks old.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Rory sure is cute. My Pixie Puff is indeed a yapper-she has lived up to the stereotype. Dave on the forum forwarded great info to me on what to do about her incessant barking. Rory can be taught that barking for the sake of barking is not ok. I'm hoping Dave will chime in here sometime and give input. Mig is 9 months and will bark some when around her, but is quiet when she is absent. She influences him with her bad habits. Don't worry-there's plenty of time to correct it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome Sandirella. Love that name! When I first got Bailey I thought I would never survive with this puppy whose voice could shatter glass. I remember thinking, what is this? Thankfully he outgrew it and my guess is your girl will too.

I'm sure Dave will chime in with the perfect thing for you to read about the problem. In the beginning, it's like with a new baby, there is that adjustment period for everyone. Thankfully, it does get better.

Rory is adorable.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Eli was a bit of a yapper in the beginning because he never wanted to be alone and was looking for company/attention. He has definitely quieted down a lot. He only really barks (more like a "huff") when he's outside and a stranger approaches. Make sure you reinforce and praise the "quiet command". So, if you have her in an exercise pen and walk out of the room give the "Rory, quiet" command. Do not enter the room when she's barking, wait until she's quiet. Then walk into the room or to the exercise pen and praise "Good quiet". She'll eventually learn. Hang in there.


----------



## Sandirella (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you for all the encouragement and advice. I especially like the "quiet" command. I'm working on that and using a spray bottle to get her attention, as in when she is attacking Franny, my daughter's golden retriever.

She starts Puppy Class on Saturday. Yea! Franny has been in class of one sort or another with this trainer since last April so I am hopeful.

Everybody has such cute Havs. Is it true what they say? Do most of you have more than one? I think my husband would shoot me. LOL


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok...now I'm yapping. More pics!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kipling was vocal as a new puppy too and I worried about it as well. Our puppy trainer helped us with it in puppy class. It is something that, if not addressed, can become a habit so there are various approaches to exactly how to handle it. Dave hopefully will chime in....with Kipling he now barks only when he alerts us to something outside and when we tell him quiet he settles. He also uses his voice appropriately if he's been outside and is calling us to let him back in..other than that he is not a noisemaker for the sake of noise.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello! and WELCOME!!!
I am one of the "rare" ones with just one Hav and 3 cats!
My husband too would shoot me if we got another one! LOL
I know there are more of us "only's" here, so don't worry!!


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

at least your's doesn't howl like mine does...


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Who howls?


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

my bailey, he hardly barks...just howls at everything


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie started to howl just recently too. I love it though-it sounds very cute as opposed to her bark which is like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

We took Sammy with us to riding lessons today and put him in his crate in the tack room inside the arena while we rode. He barked through our entire lesson. I didn't even realize until then that he had a bark as he's been soooo quiet, but it was nonstop the whole time. No howling yet though.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

The first time Augie howled, I couldn't believe that noise came from him. Was hilarious. He doesn't do it often and doesn't do it inside the house. He barks when someone comes to the door. He has a big bark for his size - makes him sound like a much bigger dog than he is, which I like. Once the visitor is inside and we have greeted them, he stops. At the play date we attended on Sunday, it was amazing all the different sounding barks there were - some small and more shrill, some larger, and one very hoarse. When someone remarked to the owner of the hoarse-sounding Hav, she replied that they had gotten her from a breeder who had intended this dog to be a show dog and had had something done to the vocal chords????  , but then the puppy developed an under or over bite and wasn't able to be shown. Do breeders actually do something to the vocal chords of show dogs to prevent them from barking?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sandirella said:


> I promised my husband before he agreed to my getting Rory (he is a big dog fan) that little dogs only became yappers if you spoiled them rotten...as in small dog syndrome.
> 
> However, I have had Rory for a 1 1/2 weeks now and she yaps. She is a yapper and a wiggler. Oh my gosh. Adorable but oh my gosh. She yaps at night if she needs to go to the bathroom. She yaps if I go to the bathroom. She yaps when she is attacking the golden retriever. She yaps if she is left alone in her play yard.
> 
> ...


 Welcome Sandirella, don't forget to" introduce yourself" on the post that uses the same name. The type of barking you seem to be talking about, is probably barking that you are helping to reinforce in her. Dogs will try a bark in various situations just to see what results it gets. And a lot of us answer the dog in some way and therefore we end up reinforcing it. Not to say that we shouldn't acknowledge certain barking. The one example that you mention is barking to go out. That is one that you definitely want to react to. But the ones you don't want her doing are the ones you want to ignore. And when I say ignore , I mean ignore. Nothing, , nada, . nil . Don't even look at her. Barking is sometimes difficult to totally resolve. Gosh , dogs are meant to bark . We don't want to curtail their communication system . But when they go on unnecessarily we can train them to shush . I have a good article on barking , but it's a little too long to post here. Email me privately and I will email it to you. at [email protected]


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Listen to Dave, for he is our tree of knowledge. You rock Dave.


----------

